# Proxy in organisatie

## Azerix

Hoi,

Ik werk op dit moment in een organisatie , en ze hebben verbinding via proxy. Ik probeer gentoo te instalieren, ik geef aan de proxy settings, zoals handleiding beschrijft 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://username:password@proxy.gentoo.org:8080
> 
> 

 

Maar dan krijg ik volgende melding 503 conection refused of 403. Het lijkt alsof http.snt.utwente.nl blokkert mij of kan zijn dat de Netwerkbeheerder van de organisatie mij blokkeren. Een van beiden dus.

Ik heb ook met links proberen te downloaden of bestanden te donwloaden van Universiteit Twente en zelfs als ik met links probeer te donwloaden , dan krijg ik ook niet, ik kan niet downloaden, en ook als ik wget probeer, dan krijg ik het zelfde error 503. Ik kan wel op internet surfen op bepalde website's, maar niet downlaoden. Een ding is wel duidelijk dat de poort 21 is geblokeert , en dat is de einge poort die zij blokeren op dit moment, dus FTP.

Iemand blokkert mij en ik weet wat ik doen moet, het heeft geen nut om Gentoo te instalieren, want dan zelfs krijg ik probleemen met downloaden, dat had ik al geprobeerd, gewoon met liveCD instalieren.

Iemand andere ideen?hoe kan er achter komen wie dat doet? 

Met vriendelijke groet,

Azerix

----------

## adaptr

Als, zoals je aangeeft, je werkt bij de universiteit dan zou ik het in eerste instantie eens vragen...

Het is mogelijk dat de proxy ter plaatse authenticeert op username of iets dergelijks; in dit geval zal je de proxy-gegevens nauwkeuriger moeten specificeren.

Bijna iedere HTTP proxy doet ook FTP, dus als het een werkt dan heb je grote kans dat FTP ook gewoon mogelijk is.

----------

## Azerix

Nee, nee, je hebt mij verkeerd begrepen. Ik werk in andere organisatie en ik probeer van af utwente gentoo te compilen. Bij de mirrorselectie kies ik voor http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl en turlijk heb ik ook andere mirrors gebruikt, van Belgia en Duitchland, dus landen die zijn dicht bij Nederland. Maar ik word geblokeert, waar liegt er aan? dat weet ik niet  :Sad: 

----------

## +O!

Misschien een domme opmerking, maar voor alle zekerheid ...

Je vult ipv

```
http://username:password@proxy.gentoo.org:8080 
```

Toch je eigen username/password/proxy/proxypoort in ?

bvb :

```
http://azerix:abc123@proxy.organisatie.org:80 
```

Azerix moet dan wel bekend zijn bij de proxy.

Bij ons lukt het zo:

1:

```
export http_proxy=http://positivo:positivosPassword@proxy.bedrijfnaam.com:80

export ftp_proxy=http://positivo:positivosPassword@proxy.bedrijfnaam.com:80
```

2: rsync-en lukt niet van achter onze proxy daarom dit ipv emerge sync :

```
emerge-webrsync
```

=> Dit duurt een tijdje en je ziet niet direct dat hij bezig is.  Er is wel ergens een directory in /tmp die je kan in de gaten houden,  portache cache of zoiets, als je ziet dat deze aan het groeien is weet je dat het aan het lukken is.

3: pakketen emergen ...

Grtz, positivo.

----------

## Azerix

Eigenlijk wel , het is inderdaad een dome opmerking, turlijk vull ik mijn wachtwoord en de username, hostname ook  :Evil or Very Mad:  maar dat ga ik hiet niet posten, best wel logish.

http://username:password@xxxx.xxxx.nl:8080

emerge sync werkt zo en zo niet, maar als emerge rsync prbeer dan lukt het wel even en dan stop ie.

Ik heb ook websync geprobeerd, lukt ook niet. Zoals ik zei het word op eene andere manier geblokeert.

----------

## BlackEdder

Werken jullie met een domein (en is hoor de user bij dat domein?) dan moet je waarschijlijk iets doen van

```
/domein/username
```

 ipv gewoon username.

----------

## Azerix

Ik heb wel internet verbinding, met links kan ik wel interneten , maar downloaden mag ik niet. Klopt , met domein had ik ook geprobeerd, geen resultaat. Het heeft te maken dat iemand blokeert mij. Daar gaat het om. Ik wil achter komen wie doet dat. Liegt het aan de organisatie waar ik werk of aan server van twente(snt.twente.nl).

----------

## Rainmaker

je kunt wel surfen maar niet downloaden??

Klinkt alsof je proxy headers aan het controleren is. dingen van de soort text/html komen er wel door, maar x-application headers niet. Ik verwijs je doorom naar de systeembeheerder aldaar  :Smile: 

Het lijkt me zeer sterk dat dit aan sntwente ligt.

----------

## Azerix

Als het aan snt.twente liegt, dan kan ik niks aan doen. Ik kan ze niet bellen en zeggen van "Ik word geblokkert door jullie". Ik denk dat het toch aan onze kant liegt, aan netwerkbeheerders van onze organisatie, dat kan toch?

----------

## Führer

 *Azerix wrote:*   

> Als het aan snt.twente liegt, dan kan ik niks aan doen. Ik kan ze niet bellen en zeggen van "Ik word geblokkert door jullie". Ik denk dat het toch aan onze kant liegt, aan netwerkbeheerders van onze organisatie, dat kan toch?

 

Dat zou goed kunnen. Kijk maar eens naar het programma squid. Hier kan afdeling IT in extreme mate aangeven wat wel en niet door mag gaan via de proxy server. Bv wel http verkeer doorlaten, maar alles wat eindigd op iso,exe of whatever bestandnaam blokkeren. Kijk maar eens op http://www.squid-cache.org/ Wat ik je adviseer is naar afdeling IT te gaan en vragen om voor dat specifieke domain wel alle soorten bestanden door te laten. Overigens een prachtig programma squid!

Toestemming hangt overigens van de coolheid van de afdeling IT af natuurlijk.

----------

## Azerix

Maar dat kan ik pas gebruiken als gentoo geinstaleerd is.

----------

## Rainmaker

met "zeer sterk" bedoel ik dat het vrijwel zeker NIET aan sntwente ligt.(brabants ?  :Smile: )

ik denk dat de proxy bij jullie binnen op headers aan het filteren is.

----------

## Azerix

Dat denk ik ook. Dat ze aan de hand van mijn IP adress alle websites die ik surf filteren. Maar hoe kan ik dat oplossen. Moet ik aan netwerkbeherders vragen van dat ze alle headers moeten toelaten?

----------

## Rainmaker

laat het ip / mac adres door de systeembeheerders van de proxy toevoegen aan een "trusted" range ofzo.

Op het ip waar jouw gentoo bak opzit, moet in ieder geval application/x-bzip ondersteunen.

Alle pakketen van gentoo op de mirrors zijn namelijk ge-bziped.

Als ze die header wel doorlaten (desnoods dus allen voor jouw computer) zou je in ieder geval dingen moeten kunnen emergen

of emerge sync dan werkt betwijfel ik, web-rsync zal waarschijnlijk wel werken.

Beste zou inderdaad zijn als de proxy gewoon helemaal opengegooit wordt voor jouw computer, dan weet je zeker dat het goed gaat. Als dat niet gaat, dan zou in ieder geval application/x-bzip moeten worden doorgelaten.

----------

